# 28bh-s And F-150



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

We have two Ford vehicles: 2002 Expedition 4.6L 4x2 3.55 axle and a 2000 F-150 4.6L 4x2 3.55 axle.

We really like the Outback 28BH-S trailer which states it has a dry weight of 4930lbs. However, I'm concerned about the towing options we have. A new vehicle for us is out of the question.

My F-150 owners manual states that I can tow 6200lbs with my 3.55 axle.

Are we dreaming about an Outback that may not become a reality?

We're getting depressed









Thanks!

New to the board also...glad to be here!


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Owners Manual

4.6L / 3.55 axle / 16in tires / Max GCWR 11,500lbs / Max Trailer 7,200lbs

From what I see in some of your signatures you mostly use some higher end hitches and sway bars, so I'm sure I'll need those (if it can become a reality).


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

First, welcome to Outbackers.

Now to answer the question, based on the numbers you provided, I would think the 28BHS is out of the ability of your TV. I recently remember reading a post from a member that weighed his 28BHS on the way home from the dealer, and it was alot heavier then the 6200 # tow rating of your Ford. The wgts printed on the brochure/Outback web site/and evidently the kitchen cabinet label are not the final "as built" weight, but the wgt without any options. Now since all Outbacks are built with all the options, unless you specifically order it without, those numbers are useless. I just weighed my 26RS last week, and was surprised to find it weighed 6180# (the gross on it is 6000#. I will be removing some things.) and I don't have a whole lot of stuff in the camper itself.

Add in 60lbs of Propane, a battery or two (50-60# each) and water at 8.3# per gallon, and you could find yourself well beyond you trucks ability fast. If a new TV is out of the question, than I would look for a smaller trailer.

Tim


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

I was in your dilema last year. The safety of your family is most important.
For us we needed to up grade my truck.
Best of luck with .

Paul


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Caleb22,

I'm no expert







by a long shot, but from what I've read here and elsewhere, I agree with Tim--I don't think your TT is up to the challenge.

I'd consider a smaller, lighter Outback. There are a couple other models wtih bunks.

Good luck on whatever you decide to do.









Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a 2003 Ford F-150 Supercrew towing the 28BHS. 5.4L 3.73 LS gears.

I am maxxed out, capacity wise, it does pull powerful enough however.

Plan on the 28BHS weighing around 6500-7000lbs ready to roll.

Just so you know, I am looking to upgrade to larger tow vehicle. (2007, right after Mike does!!)

Good luck, be safe.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

I tow with an F150 also. I have the 5.4 and it does a great job (with OD off--of course). My dad has the 4.6L in his standard cab truck so I know the difference. I am sorry to say that I think you are going to push that truck a little too far over it's limits. If a new TV is in the future, be sure to consider the wheelbase. Our 28BHS is alot of tralier back there. I think I would feel uncomfortable if my truck was a standard cab.

Think Diesel !!!!!!!!









Sidewinder


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice one Kevin
























Mike


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

The 28BHS UVW is 4950 lbs. I guess with the LP and things that would bring it to 5500 lbs. Then cargo and passengers another 800 lbs for a total of 6300 lbs.

Is that still pushing it?

We only have one 2 year old, so the models with 4 bunks aren't really attractive to us.

I'm seeing my dreams go down the tubes









If my 89 K5 Blazer was running better I would do it with that...it has a 350 5.7L


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Just so you know, I am looking to upgrade to larger tow vehicle. (2007, right after Mike does!!)
> 
> Good luck, be safe.
> [snapback]40234[/snapback]​










ROFL


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

caleb22 said:


> If my 89 K5 Blazer was running better I would do it with that...it has a 350 5.7L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you were joking. wasn't the K5 the 2 door?? not enough wheelbase to tow the 28bhs safely with that one


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> The 28BHS UVW is 4950 lbs. I guess with the LP and things that would bring it to 5500 lbs. Then cargo and passengers another 800 lbs for a total of 6300 lbs.


That doesn't include any of the options. Things like the air conditioner, the awning, the outside cook stove. Anything listed in the options section of the keystone web page. Even though every Outback that rolls of the line has them, they are still technically options, and do not show on that UVW.

I have a 26RS the shows an UVW of 4760#. I know I haven't put 1420# of stuff on board the trailer since I've had it, but when I weighed it at the local scales last week, the magic number was 6180#. Almost 200# over gross. So either I have the heaviest lawn chairs known to man, or the trailer weighed a good bit more then 4760 when it was delivered.

All, I'm trying to say is don't take Keystones word of what your rig weighs. Take it to a scale and weigh it your self. It is worth the time and low cost.

Tim


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Caleb22,

Check out our "Pack and Play" Mods in our gallery. We have 2 kids under 5 and the 21RS fits us very well.









You just have to be real careful with the stickers and brochure weights. When calculating your weights....start at the max and work back. That way you won't be disappointed. Pretty soon you will be thinking about buying propane at the campground and no extras. We went through the same thing!!!!

Good Luck with you decisions!

Tim(squared)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The wheelbase on your F-150 will be fine, but any vehicle towing the 28BHS with a 4.6 and 3.55 gears is going to struggle alot. You likely won't be happy in the hills, but may eek by OK on the flats with no head wind.

Sorry, don't mean to be a bummer. Just want to make sure you are fully informed.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Caleb22

Ditto to the above. Many of us were in your shoes and would hate to see you go there and be unhappy. Safety is number 1 and towing performance number 2.

Good luck with your decision.
Wayne


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I would be lying if I said I wasn't deeply depressed about the issue. I finally talked my wife into looking at them a few weeks ago and now we have both fallen for the Outback line, especially the 28 foot model. It may be a few years before we become Outbackers since a new vehicle is out of the question for us (we just paid ours off).

Oh well, I'll stick around the boards and keep informed about Outbacks









Thanks!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

You can still get into the camper line. pop-ups or hybrids are affordable and much lighter. Plus that will give you trade-in equity when you want a larger trailer.

I had a 1999 Coleman Mesa pop-up for 5 years and got a decent trade price on the Outback. And it weighed around 3200lbs, two king size beds, etc. Plus it was loads of fun getting out and camping.

Don't give up, there are alternatives.

check out www.foldingtrailers.com

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Love my 28BHS, but my Burb hates hills when she is hooked up. I am rated to tow 7400#. I have not put the rig on the scale, but CA Jim is right, a head wind is not my friend.

By the way, we have a 2YO also. He loves the Outback!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

A question for those more in the know. Since you can't trade tv, could you switch out the rear gears to increase the towing ability? If so, this would be a lot cheaper than a new tv.

'Inquirng minds want to know' (Ever try to quote an old tele-vis ad from memory?)









Dreamtimers


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes you can change gears, but the motor is still a limiting factor as well.

In the owners manual, you should see different capacities for different gears. On a 4x4 drive, you need to also change the front gears.

It can get expensive. In this case, the small motor size I don't think will make it worth it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

For many Chevy's that I have seen you will gain 1000# of towing capacity going from 3.73 to 4.10 rear gears. This rule of thumb may be true for other trucks/SUV's as well if you go down (numerically up) a gear, even from a different starting point. Like from 3.55's or 3.42's to 3.73's etc...

I can tell you this, for a raw increase in towing performance, a rear gear change will likely be the most noticible thing you can do (if you are starting from fairly weak gears). I've done several performance mods, and this was my single best improvement. See my signature below.


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

We towed our 28BHS about 6,000 miles when we got it in the summer of 2003 with a 97 Ford Expedition 5.4l with 3.73. I upgraded shocks to Rancho 9000 adjustable (stiff), steering stabilizer, expensive Michelin tires, synthetics fluids, and Equalizer hitch. The truck took a beating on the highways and hills. No sway but plenty of trailer pushing the truck around, particularly in windy conditions and with transports passing. 6-7 mpg max was not fun either.

For short trips it was fine, but for the long trips we love doing it was more white knuckle than I liked.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Marty,

A question about your fuel milage. You said your Expedition got 6-7 mpg. That's bad enough but I hope it wasn't Imperial gallons. Do you guys still use that measure?

BTW, good upgrade to the 2004 duramax.

Bill


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

What about the 25 RSS model with a dry weight of 4655lbs for my 2000 F-150 with the 4.6L/3.55 gears? My owners manual since I can tow 7000lbs but obviously not with the factory hitch.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Caleb22,

Take you weights and plug them into the towing calculator that I posted earlier. It will tell you exactly what you have at your disposal.









At first glance, I would say you would be o.k. Run the numbers. The 7000 lb number you give is based on a weight distrubiting hitch with your factory installed Class III/IV reciever.









I am sure some others will chime in..... sunny

Good Luck!

Tim


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok, just got back from the RV dealer. They hooked up the 28bhs to my F-150 and we went out for a test drive. They put on some sway bars and weight distribution bars, along with the brake control. The salesman started out first, telling me what to expect and how to adjust to the controller and the braking. Then I stepped behind the wheel, turned off the O/D, and went on the highway. We went up two steep inclines on the interstate and I was able to maintain 55mph.

Towing is a different experience for sure. I had to get use to the feel of basically towing something that weighed as much as the truck.

We looked at the 2006 26rss and fell in love with that one more than the 28bhs, so we may go that route.

I ended up having a Class IV hitch already on the truck, so they just hooked it all up in 10 minutes and we were off.

Not a bad experience and we learned quite a bit.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

caleb22 said:


> We looked at the 2006 26rs and fell in love with that one more than the 28bhs, so we may go that route.
> [snapback]40853[/snapback]​


Ha! Just don't tell CJ.

Randy


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I say fooey on the 26rs, 28BHS all the way!!!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I say fooey on the 26rs, 28BHS all the way!!!!
> [snapback]40891[/snapback]​


i second that









darrel


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmm, I'm torn here. I actually wanted the 28BHS when we first started looking, but the DW wanted the 26RS (4 bunks). I used every argument that I could think of, starting with we only have 2 kids, we'll have to climb over each other to get to bed, etc., etc.

In the end, we bought the 26RS. I don't regret it, as I'm still camping, and I must refer all to the first rule of love and marriage. If momma ain't happy, no ones happy.









Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Second Rule..............if Momma ainn t happy, you ain t happy with half your stuff







to quote Jeff Foxworthy.


----------

